
Thinking about the Librem 5, why is it so expensive? - jay_kyburz
There have been a few news stories and articles recently of people walking around some Shenzhen market putting together phones from components very cheaply. How hard would it be to put together a &quot;Linux phone&quot; that was only $200 instead of the $700 for the Librem 5.
======
rickcogley
We can still pre-order at a little discount, until 31 Jan. I'd love to see the
business actuals for this device. Apple charges this level or more for theirs,
with have the world's largest economy of scale. Purism is tiny by any measure,
compared to Apple, so I would speculate they are not taking a big margin on
it. Am I off base?

~~~
jay_kyburz
No, not suggesting that they were taking a big margin, I was thinking that I
don't want a very powerful phone, I recently chose a Nokia 3.1 and have been
very happy with it ($250 AUD), but would also like it to run Linux instead of
Android. All I want is a phone calls, sms, camera, maps, and browser. (And a
few other minor things like clocks and alarms and things.)

------
zunzun
Would you please post a few links to the news stories and articles you
mention? I would very much like to read them.

~~~
jay_kyburz
I've been looking for the one I read earlier in the week but can't find it. It
must have been from some big site because there was a video of the presenter
walking around with a local, then they put the phone together in a MacDonalds
right near the marker where they picked the components from.

------
inspector14
Shouldn't their slogan be

"At last, a modern smartphone you can truly own." ?

------
dman
What software stack do you intend to run on the phone?

~~~
jay_kyburz
Dunno, same as Librem?

